# Has Anyone Here Painted a 'Rocky' Strat?



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi,
Has anyone here painted a 'Rocky' (George Harrison) Strat?

I am toying with the idea of having a Strat painted as 'Rocky', and would do the work myself, but I do not have access to any space in which I could use spray paints and hang the guitar to dry, and so on.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone here painted a 'Rocky' (George Harrison) Strat?
> 
> I am toying with the idea of having a Strat painted as 'Rocky', and would do the work myself, but I do not have access to any space in which I could use spray paints and hang the guitar to dry, and so on.
> ...


From Google images it looks more like water paints applied with a brush. No spraying required.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

Wildly painted guitars lose their value too.
Unless you find a buyer that likes it.

I picked up this Gibby for very little because of the paint.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Flourescent day-glo paint was used. the only spray equipment you need is a rattle can of clear


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

laristotle said:


> I picked up this Gibby for very little because of the paint.
> 
> View attachment 229370


I like the wave.. But I am not a fan of the pin striping lines on the horn and around the pick guard etc. They almost look carved...please tell me it isn't carved... ;-)


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
Many thanks for the replies.

Sorry, I should have been more precise about this, when I talked about spraying the body. I plan to do that in order to replicate the original colour of the guitar, which was that light blue (forget what Fender calls it).

And I have sourced many videos and blogs on doing this already.

What I was asking in my original message was whether anyone here has painted a 'Rocky'. 

I wanted to know that for two reasons - to pick up some tips, and to potentially hire someone to do this.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Rocky was Sonic Blue.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

jayoldschool said:


> Rocky was Sonic Blue.


That's it. Thanks


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you could probably use transfer techniques. Print the design on paper, coat the guitar with the special stuff and press the paper onto the guitar, peel the paper and voila...

Something like this...


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks knight_yyz


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

Rozz said:


> I like the wave.. But I am not a fan of the pin striping lines on the horn and around the pick guard etc. They almost look carved...please tell me it isn't carved... ;-)


It's carved.
I've thought about belt sanding it out, wood putty, veneer it, heck, even pull my chisels out from 30 years ago and augment it.
I'm even getting used to it.
Don't know what route I'll take yet.

my chisel work. bonus points if you know the album.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Blackmore’s Rainbow?

Nice work by the way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

thank you


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

laristotle said:


> It's carved.


Of course it is.



> I've thought about belt sanding it out, wood putty, veneer it, heck, even pull my chisels out from 30 years ago and augment it.
> I'm even getting used to it. Don't know what route I'll take yet.
> 
> my chisel work.


Wow, that is pretty impressive stuff laristotle.



> bonus points if you know the album.
> 
> View attachment 229438


It has been guessed, but it was an easy one for a Blackmore fan. ;-)


----------

